# Cthulhu (Ca-thoo-loo) RTA Pre-order - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We are pleased to announce that we have secured a batch of the Cthulhu RTA. We have them up on the site NOW for pre-order 




The Cthulhu RTA! A beautiful rebuildable tank atomizer taking the best features of the Goblin by Youde and improving upon them with four giant liquid channels (2.5mm diameter) and the ability to easily and conveniently top-fill while retaining bottom-filling functionality; combined with dual massive air holes and an adjustable copper pin you'll be hard pressed to find a better performing RTA on the market. 

Features:

Both top and bottom filling
Removable top cap
Adjustable copper pin
Four 2.5mm juice channels & two 3mm airflow holes
Medical grade stainless steel
4ml tank capacity
Negative posts milled into the deck
1.6mm wire holes on posts
Pyrex Glass
Lead free copper positive pin
Airflow does not come in to contact with copper
Dimensions:

Height: 55.5mm / 2.18 in (without drip tip); 70mm / 2.75 in (with drip tip)
Diameter: 22mm / 0.87 in
Package Contents:

Cthulhu Mod RTA (including wide bore drip tip)
Replacement screws, bottles and washers
Mini screwdriver and allen key
O-rings
Pre-made coils
Plastic case with authenticity card


PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS A PRE-ORDER. WE EXPECT OUR ORDER TO SHIP AROUND 4TH MAY. WE WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED IF THERE ARE ANY CHANGES.

Secure yours now:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...products/cthulhu-rta-by-cthulhu-mod-pre-order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

An awesome review on the Cthulhu RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justink

mmmm... was looking at getting the Goliath from UD but this may be a mind changer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Sir Vape said:


> An awesome review on the Cthulhu RTA.



Is this made by youde? look really similar to the goblin ( as they say goblin killer ) , so im suppose will be same airflow but with top filling port , am i correct?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Andro no it's not made by Youde. It's made by the guys at Cthulhu Mods. 

People are comparing to the Goblin but has better features

Top Fill and Bottom Fill option
Fully Adjustable 510 Pin
Deep 2,5mm Juice channels (massive)
More space on deck for builds. Can support dual 3mm builds
Wide Bore Tip


Here's a link on comparison: http://imgur.com/a/UUTSX

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex

pronounced Ca-thoo-loo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Alex - thats so informative

I was scared of this thing because every time I looked at the name I could not figure it out - so I just clicked away

Now I see - its not so difficult to pronounce.

Amazing how important a name is

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

This RTA looks impressive


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Nice change in the Thread Title xD


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks to Alex


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Kewl, love how the Vaping industry works. I missed the initial Goblin, now this thing with its top filling comes in the same week my Goblin v1.2 arrives... oh the joy


----------



## johan

Nice review on the Cthulhu by Todd today:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks Johan just watched it. Awesome. Good news. The second batch are ready and should be shipping tomorrow or Wednesday. Thanks to all those who have pre-ordered your units.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

I only ordered mine due to local tank guru @iPWN says its better than kayfun 4, orchid & goblin


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> I only ordered mine due to local tank guru @iPWN says its better than kayfun 4, orchid & goblin


 you trust the goat????


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> you trust the goat????


Well he kinda quoted big words for a goat and I was suitably impressed. He also said a weee Scotsman was giving it a thumbs up


----------



## VandaL

@Sir Vape please give us an exact arrival date so @capetocuba doesn't obsess over it


----------



## capetocuba

VandaL said:


> @Sir Vape please give us an exact arrival date so @capetocuba doesn't obsess over it


I get mine tomorrow so chill and eat a curry


----------



## BhavZ

capetocuba said:


> I get mine tomorrow so chill and eat a curry


With great power (curry) comes great responsibility

Use that power wisely Cuba-son

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

